# 5D Mark III Manual Online



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9259"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9259" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9259"></a></div>
<strong>5D Mark III Manual

</strong>The manual for the 5D Mark III has appeared online at <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/03/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-manual-available-online-for-download/" target="_blank">Planet5D</a>.</p>
<p>You can <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/files/eos5dmkiii-im-c-en.pdf" target="_blank">download the manual here</a>.</p>
<p>There are various reports around the globe of 5D Mark IIIs appearing in warehouses and stores. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-preorders/" target="_blank">If you preordered</a>, you’re going to be very happy next week.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 15, 2012)

It won't open, at least not for me. Might be unstable internet connection, but I have tried several times, and I only get a blank page, and the computer does not indicate that it is still downloading...?


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 15, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> It won't open, at least not for me. Might be unstable internet connection, but I have tried several times, and I only get a blank page, and the computer does not indicate that it is still downloading...?


I did try twice but on the third try it downloaded. Must be a lot of traffic. Let's hope planet 5D's server hold up ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2012)

It's also available direct from the Canon USA website. 

It's 28 MB, over 4 times larger than the 5DII's manual...


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks. I went to the page of planet 5D instead, and there I got it
I think you are right about the traffic. I am happy I got my copy.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 15, 2012)

We could cut 5d's server some slack and get it straight from canon usa...

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#BrochuresAndManuals


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2012)

The first thing I looked at the manual was 61 points AF system. I never own 1D nor 7D before - so....61points AF system in 5D III will be very usefull for me.

I might have to sell my 60D and use that money to upgrade my 50mm 1.4 to f1.2 - while canon is offering rebate


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2012)

Adorama did a charge on my card today, so they must be getting ready to ship. I stopped in at our local camera store, they received their shipment of Nikon D4's this morning, but all were pre-ordered so they did not have a Demo. There will be a Nikon rep demoing the new ones, but its almost a month off.


----------



## peederj (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't find the manual particularly enlightening. It seems we already knew most of what's in there. 

I am wondering why Live View mode for stills offers an Aspect ratio preview but there's no mention of it in movie mode. I am supposing this means the trope of the indie ambitious taping the top and bottom of their viewfinders to simulate the anamorphic look will continue.

And I should say it's a shame too because if you had aspect ratio control in movie mode, you could save a lot of wasted pixels of compressed bitrate in the solid areas.

I also was expecting to see automagic distortion correction mentioned, all I see is the addition of chromatic aberration correction alongside the already delivered peripheral illumination correction.


----------



## AG (Mar 15, 2012)

Had a play around with the 5D3 yesterday at the Philip Bloom Workshop (we weren't allowed to put cards in it). The manual would have been handy as the menu system is very different than the old 5D2 lay out wise. Took some time to figure out where everything was. 

All i can say is from what we saw yesterday with our demo its not a huge step up from the 5D2 (with AA Filter) but at the same time it IS a huge step up. If that makes any sense. 

It was the little things that they have improved they have done well.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

Downloaded it fine and am printing 8.5x11 size for notebook.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice. It looks like they do listen after all. It appears as if the histogram is now outlined again so we will be able to see where it ends when shooting outdoors with the sun shining!


----------



## medoomi (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice...

One things that didn't seem obvious (and previous reviews have all denied) is whether the 5D3 can record HDR into a RAW file. The FAQ on p. 183 of the manual seems to imply that it can.

Any ideas whether we're talking a HDR raw file, or only an 8-bit jpeg?

Oh, and very nice to see that there's an option for disabling full time manual focus on electronic focus rings when the focus button is held (e.g. the 85 1.2L --the attachment of the lens hood to the focus ring was a dumb move IMO).


----------



## Wahoowa (Mar 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama did a charge on my card today, so they must be getting ready to ship. I stopped in at our local camera store, they received their shipment of Nikon D4's this morning, but all were pre-ordered so they did not have a Demo. There will be a Nikon rep demoing the new ones, but its almost a month off.



After reading your post, I went to check my card to see if it's been charged. It hasn't. I'm jealous, man.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wahoowa said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama did a charge on my card today, so they must be getting ready to ship. I stopped in at our local camera store, they received their shipment of Nikon D4's this morning, but all were pre-ordered so they did not have a Demo. There will be a Nikon rep demoing the new ones, but its almost a month off.
> ...



Me too...BH didn't charge my american express yet  I ordered on march 2nd at 9AM california time. Hope to receive the camera in 1st shipment. Well....soon or later


----------



## Seamus (Mar 16, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Wahoowa said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Lol, I checked too, no charge yet. Oh well maybe tomorrow...


----------



## gametavern (Mar 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama did a charge on my card today, so they must be getting ready to ship. I stopped in at our local camera store, they received their shipment of Nikon D4's this morning, but all were pre-ordered so they did not have a Demo. There will be a Nikon rep demoing the new ones, but its almost a month off.



I pre-ordered the second their preorder page comes up, and today I get a "backordered" email. I don't get that.


----------



## Izac (Mar 16, 2012)

From page 316:
"The number of shots taken with AEB and white balance bracketing can be changed from the usual 3 shots to 2, 5, or 7 shots."

^ That's it: I'm getting one!


----------



## Christian Bobadilla (Mar 16, 2012)

Izac said:


> From page 316:
> "The number of shots taken with AEB and white balance bracketing can be changed from the usual 3 shots to 2, 5, or 7 shots."
> 
> ^ That's it: I'm getting one!



Nice!!!!!!!!!! Me too!


----------



## peederj (Mar 16, 2012)

With the advent of RAW, I fail to understand White Balance Bracketing as a feature. I mean, if you're shooting RAW then just adjust white balance to taste in post. If you are shooting JPEG, one wonders why, since the multiple redundant exposures will take up about as much room on your card, and you will still have to review them all in post...and worse, the scene may have shifted between exposures anyway.

So that is a feature I can't see myself ever using, and as for AEB bracketing, the HDR RAW feature seems to supersede that too and in a more useful/flexible manner.

(Sorry for the slight O/T but this became another preorder thread anyway...)


----------



## fotoray (Mar 16, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Nice. It looks like they do listen after all. It appears as if the histogram is now outlined again so we will be able to see where it ends when shooting outdoors with the sun shining!



I noticed that too. I'll enjoy that. My 7D doesn't have the right vertical edge; makes it real tough to find the white point.

Manual is huge!


----------



## kpk1 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm very upset about seeing that metering is done in the center and not linked to the AF point.
What's the point with a faster AF if I have to focus and recompose again?!
Why Canon has to do it everytime and let me with a bad taste.
First the 24-70, now the 5D. 
Hate you Canon!

Nikon does seem to play a fair game for a few years. They put in their bodies everything they know. The proffesionals before the marketing.


----------



## t.linn (Mar 16, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> I'm very upset about seeing that metering is done in the center and not linked to the AF point.



This should vary depending on metering mode. In evaluative metering, there should be a link between AF and exposure. In other modes, no. If this isn't true for the 5D3 then that is a departure—but I find it hard to believe that this is the case. Can you provide a quote from the manual?


----------



## Gcon (Mar 17, 2012)

It's interesting that my Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM can only use a single double-cross AF point (group B lens), and that my Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM can't use *any* double-cross AF points (group C lens). Both of these are fairly recent EOS lenses, and I was led to believe that the five centre double-cross AF points were usable with f/2.8 or wider maximum-aperture lenses.

For the case of the macro - it must be due to the really close focusing distances. Still, it should enable group A functionality from 0.5-infinity, and group C from 0.3-0.5, but I guess it defaults to the lowest common denominator. Since I don't shoot sports or track subjects with this lens, it's a moot point really.

For the case of the 24-70, I wouldn't be surprised if the reverse zoom mechanism has something to do with making it a group B lens and not a group A lens. Unfortunately the 5DIII manual doesn't mention what group the new Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM lens is in, although I'd be very surprised if it wasn't a group A lens. Since I'll be upgrading to the version II lens, I can live with this. I do use this lens for some sports work (on the second body) so it's important to me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2012)

t.linn said:


> kpk1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very upset about seeing that metering is done in the center and not linked to the AF point.
> ...



Evaluative metering is weighted toward the selected AF point(s), whether manually or automatically selected. Partial and spot are at the center on the 5DIII. But...the 1D X (like previous 1-series bodies), spot metering can be linked to a manually selected AF point - that's what kpk1 is referring to, and to be honest it's a great feature.


----------

